

Photo capture, manipulation, and upload in iOS6 Safari - skattyadz
http://port3000.co.uk/taking-ios6s-one-step-further-client-side-ima

======
jasonkostempski
Started making a site this week that uses these features. Select or take a
pic, touch it and move around to pick a color out of it, click the color bar
to get a solid color image of that color, download it, set it as wallpaper,
BAM! your background matches your outfit, case, car, new lamp, room where you
dock your phone, anything. <http://www.solidbg.com/beta/>

It's hosted on a AWS S3 instance, no server side code. I love how much power a
simple static html/js/css site can have these days and it's getting better
every day.

I also ran into the exact same issues, rotation and squashing. I did a small
work around for the squashing, not in a great way but it's in the js file.

~~~
skattyadz
Interesting, I'll have a look at your workaround. It's truly awesome the
things you can do with static files right now - no need to worry about a
server staying up, having enough space, etc, etc.

I think the main use for this is going to be uploading images at a reasonable
resolution. On mobile, you rarely want to upload the full 8 megapixels from
the camera. The fact that you can scale it down client side is awesome!

